# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Diamond water.

## keehoe

Hi yesterday i went into this fish shop at HDB block opposite Golden Mile Complex (my office near there). I saw they have reef water clown fish (similar to the fish nemo) swimming along with guppy.  :Shocked:  

The shop keeper said you have to use Diamond water *tm to do that and you only need to put a little bit of salt to make the clown fish happy and the guppy doesn't mind that.

I know guppy is surface with and clown is reef fish (bottom). Natually salinity of the top is much lower than the bottom of the tank. But putting them together like that is still a stunt to me. 

Anyone tried that?

----------


## stormhawk

Guppies are supposedly estuarine fishes like mollies and can be slowly acclimatise to full marine setups. Even though that is the case with mollies, I would not recommend doing this even with that "diamond water" thing you mentioned. A wrong move can lead to death for both clown fish and guppy.

What the shopkeeper is doing to the fish is equivalent to torturing the poor clownfish and guppy.  :Mad:  They come from differing habitats and should not be kept together.

----------


## keehoe

That should explain why those fish they sell are in such bad condition. So far never buy anything from them as their fish/ shrimp/ plant looks like trash. Just that the hardware shop next door ask me to try see if they have aluminium sheet to cover my tank. (i wanted to drill hole and install fans, light, mesh on to it. The computer rack's fans are quite heavy.)

I was just thinking, logically this is what happen when people revive before releasing barramundi after a long fight (fishing) in river mouth and have their hand bite off by reef shark.

----------

